# Friends for Life UK 2014 - Registration opens early February



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2014)

http://childrenwithdiabetes.com/activities/uk2014/

Places fill up fast! If anyone knows exact date of registration, please post


----------



## Redkite (Jan 26, 2014)

2nd Feb at 2pm.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2014)

Redkite said:


> 2nd Feb at 2pm.



Giving this a *bump*!


----------



## Redkite (Feb 2, 2014)

Registration is open for Friends For Life 2014, and already 240 out of the 300 spaces have been taken, so please don't delay if you would like to register!

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED BY REDKITE


----------

